# Kimber and I got our BH



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I normally don't post our adventures, but I'm bored. Kimber and I earned her BH last Sunday. As usual, I didn't show her the field until it was our turn in the trial. So she truly saw the field for the first time when we stepped out for our routine. It was far from our best performance. Our on leash portion was a disaster. I have no idea what was going on in her little puppy mind. When it came time for her off leash portion, she suddenly realized what we were doing there. She had great focus throughout. She wasn't as prancie as normal, but she wasn't too bad. The judge had very nice things to say about us. So all in all we accomplished what we were there for. It wasn't exactly the statement I wanted to make, but we made it through. I'm proud of my little girl. 19 months old and already earned four titles. Time to keep trucking along. Next stop is my PSA decoy camp.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats again! It was great to meet you guys and see you get your BH!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! It was great meeting you too. It wasn't really the impression I wanted to make, but oh well.


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations you guys, you have done a wonderful job with her. Thanks for all of the help you have given us. See ya soon!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Lovely expression and focus on Kimber! You should be proud, especially being on a new field for her.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats to you both!!!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations!! Four titles, how very exciting! Lovely pictures as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats to you .

puppy looks like she likes to work .


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Bummed I missed it, but glad you guys passed! It was well deserved.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats to you both! No doubt our dogs like to humble us!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is a lot of fun to work. She's just super easy. We have had very few battles on anything, she just does what I ask. She picks things up very quickly and is always eager to learn something new. I love this little dog and mostly because of things that have nothing to do with a trial/training field.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats! The pictures shows how much attention she pays to you. I see great things in your future!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its too bad no one video'd it for you Jeremy. You'd see that no part of it was a disaster, it was all better then you think. Congrats again.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Its too bad no one video'd it for you Jeremy. You'd see that no part of it was a disaster, it was all better then you think. Congrats again.



Thanks Steve! I wish I had video as well. 
I look forward to seeing you Saturday.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks everyone. She is a lot of fun to work. She's just super easy. We have had very few battles on anything, she just does what I ask. She picks things up very quickly and is always eager to learn something new. I love this little dog and mostly because of things that have nothing to do with a trial/training field.


Nice heeling ...you should


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> It wasn't really the impression I wanted to make, but oh well.


Mine went that way too. Oh well. Congratulations though!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! That's quite cool!


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------

